# florida gar and fire eel video



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this vid. More so I can't believe nobody commented on it! Glad I could be the first lol Great looking tank Jay! This is a great set-up with some beautiful fish! I especially love the gar and fire eel! How big are they? How big is this tank? Great job!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sadly the gar is gone  one of the bigger pleco's got to it and sucked the slime coat off. it went quick didnt have a chance to try and save it. the gar was 16" and beefy. my fire eel is probably a bit longer then that. everytime i go to the tank he comes out of the pvc pipe and is looking for food. he took to prawns quicker then my other fire eel, the difference in size is insane. ill try and get a video of the other fire eel today so you can see the difference. i got them a week apart and they were the same size.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the gar he was a beauty, I think I remember that being posted. Look forward to seeing a vid of the 2 eels. I am thinking of getting a second one myself, but I have to keep reminding myself if I do that I'll need a bigger tank sooner lol it's a hard temptation to fight


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I like that florida gar. Love the patterns. Nice gold saum too.


----------

